
The Future of the Open Web - robin_reala
http://www.broken-links.com/2015/04/28/the-future-of-the-open-web/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PeterGasstonsGeekBlog+%28Broken+Links%29
======
M8
_"...open web, in the form we know it now, is under threat..."_ \- so there is
a chance that I might _not_ be forced to use or transpile to
JavaScript/HTML/CSS in future?

To me "open" means I can use a language of my choice. Android, iOS and WP are
all very open in this respect. I am not forced to transpile to Java, ObjC or
C# respectively while others are using them directly.

